# كيف نرّبي اولادنا ؟ بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (9 أبريل 2019)

يجب ان لا نكون انانيين تجاه اولادنا بحيث ان اساؤا التصرف نضربهم وان احسنوا التصرف نقول هذا جيد ايها الاباء يجب ان تحققوا ذواتكم قبل ان تكون اباء وايتها الامهات يجب ان تحققوا ذواتكن قبل ان تكونوا امهات ليس الابناء خلقوا ليسدوا النقص فيكم بل هم هبة من الله لكم وانتم وكلاء عليهم عليكم ان تربوهم في مخافة الله اولاً واتباع القوانين المجتمعية ثانياً فنحن نريد ان يسعدوننا ابناؤنا والحقيفة هي العكس تماماً عليكم ان تسعدوا ابنائكم
فانا ليت متزوجة وليس لدي اطفالاً ولكنني انقل لكم خبرتي مع والداي اثناء نصف قرن من الزمان فانا لم استطع ان اكون هنا وافعل واكتب ما اكتبه لولا الروح القدس وصع اصبعه على جرحي العميق وهو اساءة والدتي لي اثناء شبابي ليس قصداً منها بل جهلاً منها وانا الان قد غفرت لها واحبها جداً واصلي لها من اجل ان يشفيها الله من دون عملية جراحية التي هي بحاجة اليها الان وما اكتسبته من محبة الرب يسوع وخدمته وعبادته ابوي وحبيبي السماوي ومحبة القديسة العذراء مريم امي الروحية جعلتني اصل الى ما وصلت اليه الان 
وما اود قوله لا تستهينوا ولا تستخفوا بابنائكم ولا حتى تشتموهم فهم وديعة لديكم وليسوا ملكاً لكم وعليهم ان يكونوا قويي الشخصية حتى يكونوا رجال ونساء المستقبل كنيسة المسيح المستقبلية كرمة المسيح وجسده الحي النابض بالحب والسلام


----------

